# Combo seat swivel AP/B class?



## llbaker2 (Feb 12, 2018)

Im thinking i would like to use seat normally used on a pedestal as passenger seat when under way by inserting seat directly into base (no pedestal). Guess its dangerous to do so because seat swivels. I know they make a base that swivels when you pull on a lever and locks in one of 12 positions when handle is released but I want something that freely swivels until you lock it down. I want something that freely swivels in the normal use scenario for use as a pedestal seat but can be temporarily locked down, inserted directly in to seat base (no pedestal) for passenger use when under way. Is this doable? Does anyone make such a swivel seat base that can be temporarily locked down but freely swivels until locked. Mainly used a fishing pedestal seat but secondarily use as passenger seat similar to helm seat. Guess one could use a track system but not crazy about that idea.


----------



## Riverdog (Feb 17, 2018)

My boat was built using swiveling bass seats as the main seats. No lock down and never felt unsafe.


----------



## jtf (Feb 18, 2018)

Springfield makes a post that locks and a seat base that locks. Their site is confusing to me, had to call about this a couple months ago to get the right one. Was trying to fabricate a casting brace/leaning post that locked but removable from base. 

https://www.springfieldgrp.com/


----------



## richg99 (Feb 18, 2018)

My main seat rotates. No issues with it for me, but...????


----------



## llbaker2 (Feb 22, 2018)

Riverdog said:


> My boat was built using swiveling bass seats as the main seats. No lock down and never felt unsafe.


 Good to hear. Think Im gonna try swivels all around since I cant seem to find a swivel that will lock (as apposed to a locking seat that will swivel).


----------



## llbaker2 (Feb 22, 2018)

jtf said:


> Springfield makes a post that locks and a seat base that locks. Their site is confusing to me, had to call about this a couple months ago to get the right one. Was trying to fabricate a casting brace/leaning post that locked but removable from base.
> 
> https://www.springfieldgrp.com/



Only thing I saw uses a 4 inch pedestal. I want to go with 3/4 inch pin system. Seems to be most commonly used.


----------



## llbaker2 (Feb 22, 2018)

richg99 said:


> My main seat rotates. No issues with it for me, but...????



Ever get any grief from Game Warden etc.? Im under impression American Boat & Yacht Council recommends a AD seat at helm. Thought these standards were law but maybe they are just recommendations and not a requirement. Only reason Im concerned regarding above is the legality thing.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 22, 2018)

No, never been stopped and asked. Actually, considering that in over 65+ years messing about in boats and fishing, I think I've only been stopped about six or seven times.

I can always plead senility these days.


----------



## Riverdog (Feb 26, 2018)

llbaker2 said:


> richg99 said:
> 
> 
> > My main seat rotates. No issues with it for me, but...????
> ...



I've been stopped once on the river by game wardens. There were three in a 16 foot jon with a jet outboard, really suprised me! They did a check of required equipement and asked if I had a fishing license. Said nothing about the swivel seats.


----------



## jtf (Feb 28, 2018)

The pop-in 3/4" post will not lock but their screw in 3/4" will. You could cut a post down and use their seat mount with the lock/swivel, it's about $40. Also one of the 2.3" X 4" post doesn't swivel and could be cut just enough to fit the base hub.

Rich has a thread here somewhere with pics where he used the screw-in 3/4." Tempress is what is in my drift boat, they offer some seat bases but you have to use their seats which are pricey.

I'm trying to do something similar for a knee/casting brace.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 28, 2018)

Is this the one that you are talking about?.....3/4 inch threaded

https://smile.amazon.com/Springfield-Marine-1630001-Stainless-Threaded/dp/B0000AZ7PM/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1519840284&sr=8-7&keywords=Springfield+seat+base&tag=ab14317-20


----------



## jtf (Mar 1, 2018)

Off their web site, looks the same.

https://www.springfieldgrp.com/products/kingpin-series/bases/threaded-bases

It took three calls to get somebody that knew what he was talking about, if you have the right part number shouldn't be hard to order.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 1, 2018)

I not only buy many things from Amazon, I use their site as my search engine, too. 

They carry almost everything; have good prices; deliver in two days for anything marked Prime, and it sure beats driving all around town trying to find things that stores no longer stock.

The $100.00 bucks a year that I spend for Prime is worth it, especially with the 2-day shipping and the exclusive TV programs that come with it. I might be able to save a few bucks by buying elsewhere, but this Prime works for me.


----------



## llbaker2 (Mar 5, 2018)

jtf said:


> The pop-in 3/4" post will not lock but their screw in 3/4" will. You could cut a post down and use their seat mount with the lock/swivel, it's about $40. Also one of the 2.3" X 4" post doesn't swivel and could be cut just enough to fit the base hub.
> 
> Rich has a thread here somewhere with pics where he used the screw-in 3/4." Tempress is what is in my drift boat, they offer some seat bases but you have to use their seats which are pricey.
> 
> I'm trying to do something similar for a knee/casting brace.



The only lock and swivel Ive seen is normally in the locked position and only swivels when you pull on a lever. Once you release the lever the swivel function locks. I want just the opposite. I want some thing that normally swivels until you lock it down.


----------



## jtf (Mar 6, 2018)

This might work, 5" overall. Bolt on a thin seat. 

The base/post/seat base are all in one. This site has two other seat bases that might work. Doubt you will find anything shorter that has enough post in the cuff to hold. 

For that price, if it isn't what you want, sell it here. I just put two tempress non-locking bases and seats on, each slip/lock bases was about what this cost.

I haven't found a post shorter than this overall, without cutting it down. This would do for my rear mount and get rid of the gerry-rig.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Boat-Marine-5-High-Seat-Pedestal-Base-Swivel-Mount-w-lock-Aluminum-/282864279601


----------



## llbaker2 (Mar 17, 2018)

jtf said:


> This might work, 5" overall. Bolt on a thin seat.
> 
> The base/post/seat base are all in one. This site has two other seat bases that might work. Doubt you will find anything shorter that has enough post in the cuff to hold.
> 
> ...



Looks like that might work. Was kinda hoping to stick with 3/4" pin style to be consistent with rest of seats.


----------



## dhoganjr (Mar 20, 2018)

I have had the 3/4" push in pins in my boat since 2002. Have 2 posts with seats that can be moved to the deck or in the floor. Ran a 115/80 jet with them for 10 years and now have a 250 Pro XS and have had zero issues with the seat bases or posts. They do not lock but also don't just freely spin when someone is sitting in them. They have a spring on the base that attaches to the seat and provides some friction.

The posts have warnings on them. But like with everything else, limits the liability of the company against lawsuits should something happen.


----------



## redrum (Apr 14, 2018)

dhoganjr said:


> I have had the 3/4" push in pins in my boat since 2002. Have 2 posts with seats that can be moved to the deck or in the floor.



I have a Grizzly that came with the 3/4 holes up front and in the back. I tried an old pedestal in one of those and it was very loose feeling. I think the pedestal may have been damaged because the bushing in the base has never been used. When you say push in type is this the same as the ones that just drop in without any kind of lock or thread? I want to get a pedestal and seat for my boat but after seeing how it wobbled just assumed I needed to get a different base.


As for rotating driver passenger pedestals, I have fixed height bases that are probably about 3" in diameter and approximately 11" high. I got them from Academy sports along with their bolt on swivel. The swivel will turn but you have to really work it. There is no way it will turn just going down the road on the trailer.


----------



## dhoganjr (Apr 16, 2018)

https://www.attwoodmarine.com/store/category/swivl-eze/lock-n-pin

These are the ones that I have. The posts fit snug in the bases. I have never had them pop out while under way or on the highway. I usually remove the ones on the deck before trailering though. When they are in the sun and it's hot the ones on the decks are so tight I can't remove them till it cools down usually.


----------

